# How do you put Apple into safe mode?



## amystuckey (Feb 2, 2008)

How do you put an apple computer into a safe mode?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Hold down the shift key while the computer boots up, and then you should get a tag line on the start up box saying its in safe mode.


----------

